# 2012 eco manual: stock tire, live span, replace price



## Nikon1234 (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi. evryone:

I am new here. I have owned a 2002 civic lx manual for 10 years with 120k on it. The civic was totaled two weeks ago by a Mazda SUV lady. I am in the process of buying a 2012 cruze eco manual. I have the following questions:

1. How long will the stock tire of eco last?
2. When replacing, what is the normal price for the set of tires (4 tires)?

When I owned civic, the stock tire size was 185/65/15. The stock tire should be changed at 40k. But I changed them at 70k. I went to Costco to change the same tire with 70k warranty on that. The total cost was ~$350. I plan to run those tires to 100k. But two weeks ago the car was totaled.

I am ecnomic driver, I never race. I am light on every thing.

Thanks for you help.

Dan


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

CruzeECOBlueTopaz has over 65K miles on his OEM Goodyear Fuel Max Assurance and expects to get to 100,000 miles. At 15,000 I had no measurable wear on my tires. These tires are rated at 65K miles.


----------

